# Bible verses to calm anxiety



## beothuck1

Psalms 18:6 In my distress I called upon the Lord; to my God I cried for help. From his temple he heard my voice, and my cry to him reached his ears.

Psalms 33:20-22 Our soul waits for the LORD; he is our help and our shield. For our heart is glad in him, because we trust in his holy name. Let your steadfast love, O LORD, be upon us, even as we hope in you.

Philippians 1:6 And I am sure of this, that he who began a good work in you will bring it to completion at the day of Jesus Christ.

Philippians 4:6-7 …do not be anxious about anything, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God. And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus. 

1 Peter 5:6-7 Humble yourselves, therefore, under the mighty hand of God so that at the proper time he may exalt you, casting all your anxieties on him, because he cares for you.


----------



## Keith

.


----------



## Hamster12

I love the psalms the most of anything in the bible. Could you tell me which bible these quotes are from? I don't even have a bible, but I'm looking to buy one with simple language like this, as a lot of the ones I've looked at have old-fashioned language.

I never in a million years saw myself as ever buying a bible, but someone I really admire is a believer and I learned off one of her favourite psalms, and now when I'm stressed I go through it in my head so it blocks out all other thoughts and it REALLY helps, I suppose it's a bit like meditation. 

Don't get me wrong, I am a believer in God, I'm just not sure in what form.


----------



## silentk

Hamster12 said:


> I love the psalms the most of anything in the bible. Could you tell me which bible these quotes are from? I don't even have a bible, but I'm looking to buy one with simple language like this, as a lot of the ones I've looked at have old-fashioned language.
> 
> I never in a million years saw myself as ever buying a bible, but someone I really admire is a believer and I learned off one of her favourite psalms, and now when I'm stressed I go through it in my head so it blocks out all other thoughts and it REALLY helps, I suppose it's a bit like meditation.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am a believer in God, I'm just not sure in what form.


I suggest the NIV (New International Version) or the The Message. (Although, I prefer the NIV, because a lot is lost in translation in The Message).

Oh, and the Psalms are my favorite as well! <3


----------



## Hamster12

Thanks very much


----------



## Royals

*Psalms 23:4*

*Proverbs 3:25-26*

*Proverbs 22:13*

*Proverbs 24:10*

*Proverbs 29:25*

*Joshua 1:9*

*Luc 10:19*

*Matthew 10:22*

*Matthew 28:20*

*Matthew 8:26*

*Matthew 10:26-28*

*Romans 8:31*

Look them up


----------



## Hamster12

Okay, I will. 

And another thing, I'll report back on what I think of them.

I just need to buy a bible first.

But I will do it.

Because the language used in the psalms blows me away like no other writing, and my career is in writing. I've only just discovered them recently. Our ancestors knew a thing a thing or two I think.


----------



## hoddesdon

Hamster12 said:


> Okay, I will.
> 
> And another thing, I'll report back on what I think of them.
> 
> I just need to buy a bible first.
> 
> But I will do it.
> 
> Because the language used in the psalms blows me away like no other writing, and my career is in writing. I've only just discovered them recently. Our ancestors knew a thing a thing or two I think.


You can download one for free:

http://www.biblepath.com/bible_download.html (King James version)
http://bible.en.softonic.com/blackberry/download


----------



## Royals

I found a great site: openbible.info/topics were you can type in a word or subject and it will look up a list of verses about it


----------



## sadcat

Thank you thank you *thank you* for this thread. I'll be dog-earing my bible today, that's for certain. :boogie


----------



## loveShy

I like these..


Genesis 19:30-38. The story of Lot an his daughters PRICELESS.

Oh and also the ENTIRE STORY OF THE SONF OF JACOB.... JOSEPH THE DREAMER or shall I say THE ASTRAL PROJECTOR.


----------



## humanphobic

Isn't Lord Lucifer and not God?


----------



## johnw182

There is a great app that I use that gives new bible verses every day which most of them are very inspirational and anti-anxiety / strength related. It has been a blessing to me.

Daily Bible Verse app on android market - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adepture.dailybibleverse


----------



## WishIwasSleeping

I like this verse:

Psalm 94:19 When anxiety was great within me, your consolation brought me joy.


----------



## Ayvee

Whatever is true, whatever is
honourable, whatever is right,
whatever is pure, whatever us
lovely, whatever is of good repute,
if there is any excellence and 
if anything worthy of praise,
dwell on these things.
The things you have learned and
recieved and heard and seen in me,
practice these things, and the God of peace
will be with you.
-Romans pg. 220

*Pslam 23*

The Lord is my shepard I 
shall not want.
He makes me lie down in
green pastures;
He leads me beside quiet waters,
He restores my soul.
He guides me in the paths of
righteousness
for his name's sake
Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
I fear no evil, for you are with me.
Your rod and your staff,
they comfort me,
you prepare a table before me
in the prescence of my enemies;
you have anointed my head with oil;
my cup overflows.

_______
Let your gentle spirit be known
to all men. The Lord is near.
Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication
with thanksgiving let your requests
be made known to God
And the peace of God, which
surpasses all comprehension, will
guard your hearts and your mind
in Christ Jesus.
-Psalm-16

Proverbs 3:3-6

Do not let kindness and
truth leave you;
Bind them around your neck,
write them one the tablet of 
your heart.
So you will find favor and good
repute in the sight of 
God and man.
Trust in the Lord with your 
heartm, And do not lean on your own understanding
In all ways acknowledge Him
And he will make your paths straight.

There are some other psalms I really like. I can't renemberthem all right now, but psalms 23 and 142 are among them.


----------

